# Chelsea Quebec 3D Shoot this Saturday AND Sunday



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

What Bill Said!:thumbs_up


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*yup*

ttt


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Just heard back from Rémi Dumont (of Les Archers de la Vallée) and he said that there is mud so boots are required.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*safety*

remi any ropes on hills to make it safer some are pretty steep and we see people coming out of the bush with muddy butts..


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Just received an email from another member concerning the condition of the course..."For now its better than normal, but depending of the weather for the W/E we never know."

Think I'll take my hiking boots and rubber boots and decide what to wear once I get there.


----------



## Ikantski (Jan 1, 2010)

Great course, beautiful day, good food, relaxed people. Brought my girlfriend for her first 3-D experience and she absolutely loved it. Thanks to everyone who put it together and we'll definitely see you at the next one.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

To the organizers and volunteers, thank you for all your hard work to give us the perfect day!

Cheers,

Bill


----------

